# Show off your TLF Stickers!!!



## Mightyquinn

What do you think?


----------



## J_nick

Mightyquinn said:


> What do you think?


Looks crooked :lol: :lol: :lol:

I need to go put one on my John Deere


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks crooked :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I need to go put one on my John Deere
Click to expand...

I eyeballed it!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ware




----------



## AdamC

Mightyquinn said:


> What do you think?


there is so much about this photo that I love!


----------



## AdamC

Ware said:


>


Looks awesome!


----------



## dfw_pilot




----------



## Alan

I guess you had to order a t-shirt to get a sticker. I was too late to the forum for t-shirt order.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Have no fear, there will be lots of future opportunities


----------



## wardconnor

Alan said:


> I guess you had to order a t-shirt to get a sticker. I was too late to the forum for t-shirt order.


We have more shirts. We ordered extra. I have 6 extra XL green reel low bermudas and 3 extra navy blue xl love your lawn cool season shirts. Mr Ware is the holder of the stickers. Let me know if you want one. Shirts are $17.50 plus whatever the shipping is to get to you.


----------



## Redtenchu

Had some warning sticker on the side of my mower that was like "do not remove under penalty of law...blah blah blah". So I took it off and put TLF sticker in its place. Don't tell anyone...

:lol: :lol: :lol:
J/k


----------



## Ware

New sprayer. New sticker. :bandit:


----------



## Mightyquinn

I've been meaning to do this for awhile but just now got around to doing it so I tagged all my outdoor equipment I could think of.









































Would like some input on this one as I can't decide to either "bookmark" the Spyker logo or just have one off to the side?










Here are some of the TLF magnets I got, not sure if they are for sale yet or not though :? 

















I still have some left over so any other ideas??


----------



## dfw_pilot

I vote for offset to one side.


----------



## wardconnor

I need an extra big LOUD timer, some vibram gloves, and one of those USAA important contact numbers magnet.

Offset


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> I need an extra big LOUD timer, some vibram gloves, and one of those USAA important contact numbers magnet.
> 
> Offset


LOL!!!! :lol:


----------



## J_nick




----------



## Redtenchu

Ammodud spotted this in Bricktown (OKC).

Pretty cool!


----------



## J_nick

Redtenchu said:


> Spotted by Ammodud in Bricktown (OKC). Pretty cool!


 ???


----------



## MarkV

Redtenchu said:


> Ammodud spotted this in Bricktown (OKC).
> 
> Pretty cool!


That was me. We saw the new Spider-Man yesterday.

Small world.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## GrassDaddy

I bet he has checked all our cars for stickers!!


----------



## Redtenchu

My Daughters Water Bottle for soccer.
⚽ ⚽ ⚽ 💦


----------



## Reel Low Dad




----------



## chrismar

Magnetized one and threw it on my new keezer!


----------



## MasterMech

High time we add a few pics to this thread.....

Thanks again to @Ware for sending these out. I'm a big fan of the Reel Low sticker!

Now to assign them all partners.....


----------



## social port




----------



## TulsaFan




----------



## J_nick




----------



## SGrabs33

Magnet for the tool chest. Thanks @Ware


----------



## g-man

So the 220E was not really finished until today.


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> So the 220E was not really finished until today.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sam23

I did not get a sticker with my shirt.


----------



## pennstater2005

Sam23 said:


> I did not get a sticker with my shirt.


Do you mean the shirts through Teespring? If so, those don't come with stickers.


----------



## Sam23

Yes I was referring to the Teespring Shirt. TulsaFan set me straight and provided with the links of where I could order the TLF stickers and merchandise from @Ware. I am just waiting for a reply from him. Many Thanks, sorry about my confusion.


----------



## Sam23

My Lawn Journal!


----------



## Ware

Sam23 said:


> My Lawn Journal!


That's a good one! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ral1121

Got my still kers in today. Here are the first two. Have not decided what to put the others on.

Gm1000 is finally complete



Toolbox


----------



## dtillman5




----------



## Ware

dtillman5 said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL




----------



## dtillman5

Something new came today!


----------



## Dico112lr4




----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice photo!


----------



## Shindoman




----------



## TulsaFan

Shindoman said:


>


Is that sticker straight? Looks a little crooked? :lol:


----------



## Shindoman

TulsaFan said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that sticker straight? Looks a little crooked? :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha! Straight as an arrow!


----------



## The_iHenry

Thanks @ware for hooking it up


----------



## jdpber




----------



## The_iHenry




----------



## The_iHenry

Can't have a Greensmaster without shouting out the Greenmaster of the Greensmasters @wardconnor thanks for the sticker


----------



## Brackin4au

Long overdue, but finally ordered up some TLF swag. Thanks @Ware very quick delivery...


----------



## Lookingup1027

How do i order this package? Would love to get some swag, thanks.


----------



## Ware

Lookingup1027 said:


> How do i order this package? Would love to get some swag, thanks.


Just launched a new web store at https://shop.thelawnforum.com :thumbup:


----------



## social port

Brackin4au said:


> Long overdue, but finally ordered up some TLF swag. Thanks @Ware very quick delivery...


Oh, sweet! A lawn forum pen!  I've got to add that to my list.


----------



## Tony LaFleur




----------



## TulsaFan

Cyber Monday gift to myself...


@Ware The Lawn Forum bag was a nice touch!


----------



## Ware

TulsaFan said:


> Cyber Monday gift to myself...
> 
> 
> Ware The Lawn Forum bag was a nice touch!


 :thumbup:


----------

